# R.i.p Flake



## blackbear (Feb 17, 2007)

r.i.p flake hope you meet your brother slim where ever you go..

gecko.turned ill after brother died... dont know why but i do what i could and sadly enough we lost the fight.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP flake. sorry to hear about the loss of both your geckos


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

How sad, sorry to hear of your losses


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

awww poor lil gecko sorry about them both , r.i.p


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

Very sorry to hear of your loss.. x


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

R.I.P sorry for your loss.


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

what a shame


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

aww im sorry 
its harsh to loose one gecko but to loose 2 thats rele bad ):


x
x
x


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------

